# Nissan Plowing questions



## desearth

Looking to get a new truck and have been looking at the 08 frontiers or a dodge dakota all crew or quad cabs, which plow is everyone using and is this a good truck for plowing. any help would be great. Thanks


----------



## The Swede

Hallo Desearth.
In scaninavia we use Nissan frontair a lot and we mont a plow from Sno-way modell 22 and we often put on a spreder model 6SVSS from Snoway and its work great just put on air suspention in the back and you will be happy.


----------



## CarCrazed4Life

For plowing the Dakota is beefier. You will see that you can actually fit a 26 series plow on a Dakota. With Timbrens, I'm using a 7'6" or 90" plow on my dakota. Dont get me wrong a frontier is a nice truck, but for front GVWR the dakota has it beat.


----------

